# american rv rear seat belts



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

hi we are thinking about buying a rv but need to know about rear seat belts as we we would like to take our grandkids away for weekends.do american rvs only have lap belts or none at all
thanks


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Raemc

RVs are usually fitted with 2 or 3 lap belts to the sofa and 2 to the foward facing dinette seats (earleir vans may have them fitted to rear facing seats ). If there are barrel chairs present these will have lap belts too.
Hope this helps.
Kind regards
Linda


----------

